# Is this the big plunge?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Global Stocks Plunge Following Shanghai's 7 Crash


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

they closed the Chinese market after it lost 7%

big headline in money.CNN.com Not everything is down: Gold rises on global fear

Not everything is down. Gold rises on global fear - Jan. 4, 2016


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Global Stocks Plunge Following Shanghai's 7 Crash


 It has to start some were , better there then here.


----------



## sfcfinchrs (Mar 13, 2014)

Not yet... Just a blip at the moment.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

folks we need to pay attention to what else is taking place around the world. if iran closes the straights oil will skyrocket. or have we all forgotten the last time Iran went to war with one of it's neighbors


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad we are invested in pork bellies.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

Another reason to expand our oil drilling & fracking.
Not that that is popular but the second Ammendment isn't popular among certain groups either....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

GrumpyBiker said:


> Another reason to expand our oil drilling & fracking.
> Not that that is popular but the second Ammendment isn't popular among certain groups either....


we will nt be doing any new fracking until the prices go back up.. oil/gas companies are laying off like crazy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking forward to the opening of the Asian markets, tonight.
U.S. markets get a pass, tomorrow, because of MLK day.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will the Middle Eastern market plunge cause more pain for the rest of the world's markets?

Iran sanctions: Middle East stock crash wipes £27bn off markets as Tehran enters oil war - Telegraph


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

The biggest problem with fracking is that it is EXPENSIVE oil and is not sustainable.

Shale Oil - Crash Course Chapter 21 | Peak Prosperity

The Crash Course | Peak Prosperity



GrumpyBiker said:


> Another reason to expand our oil drilling & fracking.
> Not that that is popular but the second Ammendment isn't popular among certain groups either....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope wait til next week.


----------

